# square for glueing up boxes



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

what's your guys favorite jig (bought or hand made) for squaring up boxes while glueing or screwing together? Been doing a lot of plywood boxes and looking at different techniques, whats yours?

Any difference between clamping the 90 on the outside or the inside or both sides?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Made out of some scrap wood and a few screws. Work great and easy to use.

Thanks to Izzy Swan. Video on making and using them here:
How to make wood Corner Clamps!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Great video, thanks Izzy & Brad.will have to make a few .
I looked for plastic one on Amazon,the problem is,you can't buy just one,you need at least 4 .with the shop made type we can have as many as we want,different sizes too for smaller trinket boxes or similar projects.
Great quick project.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just make sure my parts are cut square especially the back of the bottom of the box. I hardly ever use squaring blocks.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I just make sure my parts are cut square especially the back of the bottom of the box. I hardly ever use squaring blocks.
> - AlaskaGuy


So you don't use clamps when gluing?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A little exotic: I have a vacuum pump for veneering
and I made a right-angle fixture with vacuum seals
on both faces. Sometimes, when making a bookshelf
case or something like that I use it to hold parts
together while putting nails or screws in. An advantage
is one side can be sticking straight up so it helps
with quick assemblies when I don't want to mess with
setting up an assembly table.

Pictures here: http://lumberjocks.com/Loren/blog/35682


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I just make sure my parts are cut square especially the back of the bottom of the box. I hardly ever use squaring blocks.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> So you don t use clamps when gluing?
> ...


I don't use clamps for squaring purposes. Since most of my work is cabinet type work I use screw and applied ends don't need clamps.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

I read in ww'ing magazine (not sure which one) in the reader tips section, that a 2 gang (four square) metal 
electrical box works well for the inside corner to clamp to. The writer claimed the boxes were dead square. I have not yet had the opportunity to try this, so I can not verify. Seems like it would work though, and boxes are cheap, rigid, and durable.

Tim.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

These guys say it better that me.

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Squaring_Up_Cabinets.html


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Cabinets: I use Rockler jigs (one of them is NOT square, BTW) but really only to hole the pieces while I screw them together.

Drawers, boxes, carcases, etc: They usually have a bottom, right? Install during glue up and & check diagonals.

I've found if the parts are square & joints are tight, the assembly will be square, too.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I made a couple of these about a year ago but mine are 16" on a side. I use them on large stuff.









And I "accidentally" got a couple of these that are 6" on a side in a box I bought at an estate auction a while back. They come in handy for smaller stuff.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> I made a couple of these about a year ago but mine are 16" on a side. I use them on large stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I also made a set of smaller ones. Pretty handy and used up some scrap 3/4" ply.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep Me too, they work great, I cut the hole larger for mine to be able to use my quick clamps


> I made a couple of these about a year ago but mine are 16" on a side. I use them on large stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

